
Mask Your PFP – Add a mask to your profile pic - sakofchit
https://maskyourpfp.com
======
sakofchit
Just to lighten the mood a bit and with the CDC advising everyone to wear a
mask, I thought making this would be fitting :).

If you do decide to use it, feel free to share yours with #maskyourpfp!

